# Rental agreement in Spanish



## tallbob

I have a possible enquiry for a long term let on my place
I have always given Rental agreements which are based on the forms my agent uses for my Flats in the UK
However my prospective Tenant needs to Register on the Padron so the agreement has to be in Spanish, a lady who helps me look after my place used to work with someone who let out property and I asked if the had an old Spanish Rental agreement BUT they don't
is there a form or something I can download or do I need one drawn up by a solicitor or Gestoria or someone like that

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tallbob said:


> I have a possible enquiry for a long term let on my place
> I have always given Rental agreements which are based on the forms my agent uses for my Flats in the UK
> However my prospective Tenant needs to Register on the Padron so the agreement has to be in Spanish, a lady who helps me look after my place used to work with someone who let out property and I asked if the had an old Spanish Rental agreement BUT they don't
> is there a form or something I can download or do I need one drawn up by a solicitor or Gestoria or someone like that
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


You can download a model from internet if you search "modelo contrato alquiler," but as I imagine you'd like a copy in English you'd have to get it translated by an "official" translator. Also, of course, you'd have to make sure that the description and conditions fitted your property.
I'd go to a "gestoria". It's more expensive, but it's an important piece of paper


----------



## xabiaxica

tallbob said:


> I have a possible enquiry for a long term let on my place
> I have always given Rental agreements which are based on the forms my agent uses for my Flats in the UK
> However my prospective Tenant needs to Register on the Padron so the agreement has to be in Spanish, a lady who helps me look after my place used to work with someone who let out property and I asked if the had an old Spanish Rental agreement BUT they don't
> is there a form or something I can download or do I need one drawn up by a solicitor or Gestoria or someone like that
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


it has to be in spanish to have any legal standing anyway


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> it has to be in spanish to have any legal standing anyway


 That's what I thought, so all legal documents *have* to be in Spanish and _*can*_ be translated if so wished


----------



## Suenneil

Hi Bob

You used to be able to buy basic Spanish rental agreements in the Papeleria´s. We had some friends who used them for their property.....a bit like buying a standard Will in the UK from WH Smiths!! lol

Sue


----------



## XTreme

tallbob said:


> I have a possible enquiry for a long term let on my place
> I have always given Rental agreements which are based on the forms my agent uses for my Flats in the UK
> However my prospective Tenant needs to Register on the Padron so the agreement has to be in Spanish, a lady who helps me look after my place used to work with someone who let out property and I asked if the had an old Spanish Rental agreement BUT they don't
> is there a form or something I can download or do I need one drawn up by a solicitor or Gestoria or someone like that
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


Email Nikki for one you imbecile!


----------



## tallbob

XTreme said:


> Email Nikki for one you imbecile!


Nikki hasn't replied to anything for weeks ( and according to you, you know why as well )
so I have given up on that front. hence this angle


----------



## XTreme

tallbob said:


> Nikki hasn't replied to anything for weeks ( and according to you, you know why as well )
> so I have given up on that front. hence this angle


Well I haven't heard any more from her Bob........ SNIP!


----------



## tallbob

XTreme said:


> Well I haven't heard any more from her Bob........ SNIP!


The lady who has a spare set of my keys does have an old rental agreement ( you know who XTreme ) in Spanish and English so I can get one from her after all


----------

